# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Γεμάτη μπαταρία σε UPS δεν δουλεύει. Με το που βάζω καινούργια δουλεύει

## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Έχω μια απορία σε ένα UPS . Έβγαλα την μπαταρία να την μετρήσω και έδειχνε 11,5V . Φορτίο δεν κράταγε καθόλου. Άλλαξα μπαταρία και έβαλα μια αντίστοιχη 12V 7.2Ah και δουλεύει πάλι κανονικά. Το φορτίο είναι ένας λαμπτήρας 200W στην προκειμένη περίπτωση . Είναι το 2ο UPS που μου το κάνει αυτό. Ενώ δείχνει τάση η μπαταρία δεν κρατάει φορτίο. Με το που την αλλάξω δουλευει

----------


## Panoss

Μάλλον δεν δουλεύει ο φορτιστής.
Πάντως 200W φορτίο για τέτοια μπαταρία μου φαίνονται *πολλά*.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Το UPS είναι 650VA και έχει μέσα μια παρόμοια μπαταρία. 
Όταν λες ότι δεν δουλευει ο φορτιστής, δεν συνεργάζεται εννοείς η μπαταρία με τον φορτιστή? Δηλαδή η μπαταρία έχει χάσει τους κύκλους φόρτισης - αποφόρτισης και δεν μπορεί να φορτίσει άλλο με αποτέλεσμα να αρνείται να κρατήσει το φορτίο;

Γιατί η άλλη μπαταρία (καινούργια) που έβαλα δουλευει κανονικά?

Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, δεν γνωρίζω

----------


## Panoss

> Έβγαλα την μπαταρία να την μετρήσω και έδειχνε 11,5V .


Μια φορτισμένη μπαταρία μολύβδου δείχνει από 12V και πάνω.
Από εδώ:

 Τάση

 Φόρτιση

 12,6

 100%

 12,4

 75%

 12,2

 50%

 12,0

 25%

 11,8

 φόρτιση τελείως άδεια



Κι αφού είναι αφόρτιστη, πιθανόν να έχει πρόβλημα ο φορτιστής (ή μπαταρία). 




> Γιατί η άλλη μπαταρία (καινούργια) που έβαλα δουλευει κανονικά?


Μήπως δεν έχει προλάβει να αδειάσει ακόμα;
Πόση ώρα την έχεις δουλέψει;

Σύνδεσε το πολύμετρο στους πόλους της μπαταρίας (να μετράει τάση)(η μπαταρία, εννοείται, είναι στο UPS) και άστο έτσι συνδεδεμένο στην μπαταρία.
Βάλ' το UPS σε λειτουργία και παρακολούθα την τάση της στο πολύμετρο.

----------


## Papas00zas

Σε φτηνό UPS(και παμπάλαιο,τουλάχιστον 15-20 ετών) είχε χαλάσει η εξομάλυνση των 220 (ή ξερός ή πεσμένος ο πυκνωτής δεν θυμάμαι) με αποτέλεσμα ο συγκριτής τάσεων να γυρνάει απευθείας στην μπαταρία(έπαιρνε τα 220 με δίοδο και αντίσταση και τα έδινε στον συγκριτή με ζένερ). 
Δες λοιπόν αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο αλλά σιγούρεψε πρώτα τις προαναφερθείσες μετρήσεις και πες μας.Εκεί πάντως θα χρειαστούν φωτογραφίες των πλακετών του ups

----------


## νεκταριοος

αφου εχει χασει την δυναμη της , τα ΑΜΠΕΡ ΤΗΣ δεν εχει δυναμη  ,παντος βρε παιδια αυτες οι μπαταριες οι μικρουλες οι 7αρες χαλανε πολυ γρηγορα εγω τωρα (μη με κραξετε) εχω ενα 1200  και επερνε δυο παραληλες 7αρες 12βολτες ε τι εκανα πηγα σε ενα συνεργειο εδωσα 5ε και πηρα μια 45 αμπερορια και την εβαλα πανω και ειναι μια χαρα  ..  παντως η γνωμη μου αν δεν γινεται καλο ειναι να προτιμαει κανεις τις 9αρες   αυταααααα.....  θελω να δω σχωλια παρακαλω

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

> Μια φορτισμένη μπαταρία μολύβδου δείχνει από 12V και πάνω.
> Από εδώ:
> 
>  Τάση
> 
>  Φόρτιση
> 
>  12,6
> 
> ...


Κατανοητό. Όχι, δεν την άφησα πολύ ώρα με το φορτίο είναι η αλήθεια. Θα την αφήσω (την καινούργια) να δω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί

Ερώτηση για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα

Υπάρχουν κάπου οδηγίες πως μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα τεχνητό φορτίο για δοκιμές σε UPS με δυνατότητα να κλείνω το κύκλωμα σε ορισμένα σημεία και να το ανοίγω για να έχει παραπάνω φορτίο;

Πχ το 600 UPS δέχεται μέχρι κάποια Watt φορτίου. Το 1000 άρι δέχεται παραπάνω. Να το κάνω με λάμπες πχ;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Το θέμα ποιο είναι. Έχω μια μπαταρία πχ η οποία δείχνει τάση 12.8V . Υπάρχει η περίπτωση να είναι προβληματική? Αυτό θα το διαπιστώσω μόνο αν αγοράσω κάποιο φορτιστή μπαταριών πχ μολύβδου για να δω αν φορτίζει?
H θα πρέπει με αμπερόμετρο να τσεκάρω αν έχει πχ τα 7Α?

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Μου έφερε ένας φίλος ένα φορτιστή μπαταριών (caricatore per batterie) 

Έχω και μια μπαταρία 12V 7.2Ah την οποία την μέτρησα και είχε 0. Την άφησα 20 λεπτά στον φορτιστή και αφού τον έβγαλα είχε 11,98V

Ωραία μέχρι εδώ. Ο φορτιστής πάνω έχει αμπερόμετρο το οποίο δείχνει 0 για την συγκεκριμένη μπαταρία. Αν ήταν καλή δεν θα έδειχνε 7A πχ?

----------


## αλπινιστης

Για να τσεκαρεις την χωρητικοτητα της μπαταριας πρεπει να δεις τον χρονο εκφορτισης που γραφει. 
Η 12V / 7.2Ah (ή και 7Ah -η πλεον κλασικη μπαταρια-) γραφει συνηθως: 

12V / 7Ah /* 20HR*

το οποιο σημαινει οτι θα σου προσφερει τις 7Ah ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν ξεπερασεις τις 20 ωρες εκφορτισης. Ιδανικα κανεις δοκιμη με φορτιο 350mA για 20 ωρες.

Εαν τραβηξεις περισσοτερο ρευμα (αρκετοι δοκιμαζουν με φορτιο 1Α για 7 ωρες και βρισκουν την μπαταρια χαλασμενη!!) θα σου προσφερει λιγοτερες αμπερωρες.

----------


## nyannaco

> Το θέμα ποιο είναι. Έχω μια μπαταρία πχ η οποία δείχνει τάση 12.8V . Υπάρχει η περίπτωση να είναι προβληματική? Αυτό θα το διαπιστώσω μόνο αν αγοράσω κάποιο φορτιστή μπαταριών πχ μολύβδου για να δω αν φορτίζει?
> *H θα πρέπει με αμπερόμετρο να τσεκάρω αν έχει πχ τα 7Α?*


Δεν ισχύει αυτό. Η μπαταρία δεν "έχει 7Α" (A=Ampere = ένταση ρεύματος) ώστε να τα μετρήσεις με αμπερόμετρο, έχει χωρητικότητα 7*Ah,* δηλαδή μπορείνα δώσει (από πλήρη φόρτιση) 7Α για μία ώρα, ή 1Α για 7 ώρες, και πάει λέγοντας. Αυτό μπορείς να το "μετρήσεις" με παρακολούθηση (πόση ώρα μπορεί να δίνει Χ ρεύμα, εφόσον ξέρεις το ρεύμα).
Η μπαταρία (μολύβδου) δεν έχει σταθερή χωρητικότητα στη διάρκεια της ζωής της, τα 7Ah είναι η ονομαστική χωρητικότητα, και με την πάροδο του χρόνου φθίνει.
Για να καταλάβεις αν είναι εντάξει η μπαταρία, μία ένδειξη είναι να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα φόρτισης, όταν η τάση της είναι μεταξύ 12V και 12.5V. Αν δεις ένα ρεύμα της τάξης των 0.7Α (για 7Ah μπαταρία) ή παραπάνω, η μπαταρία είναι εντάξει. Αν δεις πολύ μικρότερο, ή και καθόλου ρεύμα, οι πόλοι έχουν "ανοίξει" και η μπαταρία έχει χαλάσει.
Αλλη ένδειξη είναι να παρακολουθείς την τάση καθώς φορτίζει. Σε πλήρη φόρτιση, θα πρέπει να φτάσει τα 13.5V, αν είναι εντάξει. Αν ζορίζεται να φτάσει τα 12.6V και μετά εκφορτίζεται αμέσως μόλις πάρει φορτίο, έχει χαλάσει. Αν δεν φτάνει με τίποτα τα 12.6V, επίσης έχει χαλάσει.
Αν μετράς 11.5V, πιθανότατα έχει χαλάσει και δεν τη σώζει τίποτα (ούτε καν θα τραβάει ρεύμα στο φορτιστή). Υποτίθεται ότι υάρχουν ειδικοί φορτιστές που τις αναζωογονούν, αλλά και αυτοί έχουν όρια.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Μου έφερε ένας φίλος ένα φορτιστή μπαταριών (caricatore per batterie) 
> 
> Έχω και μια μπαταρία 12V 7.2Ah την οποία την μέτρησα και είχε 0._ (Τι εννοεις 0?? Δεν τραβαγε ρευμα??)_
> 
> Την άφησα 20 λεπτά στον φορτιστή και αφού τον έβγαλα είχε 11,98V (20 λεπτα ειναι πολυ λιγος χρονος για να βγαλεις ασφαλες συμπερασμα)
> 
> Ωραία μέχρι εδώ. Ο φορτιστής πάνω έχει αμπερόμετρο το οποίο δείχνει 0 για την συγκεκριμένη μπαταρία. Αν ήταν καλή δεν θα έδειχνε 7A πχ?


0 σημαινει οτι η μπαταρια ειναι γεματη και δεν της προσφερει ρευμα.
Δεν θα εδινε 7Α. Οι μπαταριες μολυβδου φορτιζουν ιδανικα με το 10% του ονομαστικου ρευματος τους (700mA). Πλεον βεβαι πολλοι φορτιστες κανουν την δουλεια πιο γρηγορα, αλλα φορτιση με 7Α σε 7μπερη μπαταρια δεν γινεται.
Εισαι σιγουρος οτι και ο φορτιστης ειναι οκ? Η μπαταρια που μετα απο 20 λεπτα σου εδωσε 11.98V, τι ταση ειχε οταν την εβαλες στον φορτιστη??

----------


## Panoss

> Το θέμα ποιο είναι. Έχω μια μπαταρία πχ η οποία δείχνει τάση 12.8V . Υπάρχει η περίπτωση να είναι προβληματική? Αυτό θα το διαπιστώσω μόνο αν αγοράσω κάποιο φορτιστή μπαταριών πχ μολύβδου για να δω αν φορτίζει?
> H θα πρέπει με αμπερόμετρο να τσεκάρω αν έχει πχ τα 7Α?


Θα πρέπει να κάνεις ό,τι λέει στο ποστ #4....
Περαιτέρω εξήγηση ποστ #11...

----------


## hitech444

Πριν καναδυο χρόνια πήρα μια 12v/7Ah για το UPS μου γιατί η παλιά είχε σκάσει και έσταζε...
Την μέτρησα, έδειχνε ΟΚ 11, κάτι, την έβαλα. Ελα που δε μπορούσε να κρατήσει φορτίο όταν έπεφτε το ρεύμα!
Πάω και παίρνω άλλη, καινούργια απο άλλο κατάστημα, τη βάζω και ολα ΟΚ. Ουτε που κατάλαβα τι έφταιγε... Την είχε πολύ καιρό στο μαγαζί του ο πρώτος;

----------


## mikemtb73

Την μέτρησες κσι είχε 11...
Μάλιστα...
Τι περίμενες να κάνει το ups με 11volt? 

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------

